# I want to find a distributor for Marshall Speaker in the US



## DUY NGUYEN

Dear all,

I want to find a distributor for Marshall Speaker in the US 
I want to buy wholesale in bulk every month. 
If you have any information about the distributor please help me. 

Thanks you so much


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Have you tried contacting Marshall directly?

https://marshall.com/about/contact-us

Is there that much of a demand Marshall's G12 Vintage or G12 Heritage speakers?


----------



## Matthews Guitars

I believe Scumback Speakers is a Celestion distributor. There are no "Marshall" speakers, not really. Some have Marshall labels but Marshall doesn't make speakers. And the only speakers that are associated with Marshalls that anybody wants are Celestions or Scumbacks anyway.


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

IOSEPHVS said:


> Have you tried contacting Marshall directly?
> 
> Is there that much of a demand Marshall's G12 Vintage or G12 Heritage speakers?


I tried contacting them, but they wanted me to work with a distributor in Asia (I am in Asia). You know that, the price will not be good. 
In the past I used to wait for promotions in the US and purchase them, then I shipped my country. The limit for this is that the amount is not much. I need more.


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

Matthews Guitars said:


> I believe Scumback Speakers is a Celestion distributor. There are no "Marshall" speakers, not really. Some have Marshall labels but Marshall doesn't make speakers. And the only speakers that are associated with Marshalls that anybody wants are Celestions or Scumbacks anyway.


Thank you, I'll learn about Scumback Speakers


----------



## Adieu

Depends what you mean by "Marshall speaker"... celestions? Cabinets? Or what?

Also Marshall is a UK company and USA prices are usually 1.5 - 2x higher.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Do you mean these speakers?

www.marshallheadphones.com


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

IOSEPHVS said:


> Do you mean these speakers?


Yes, correctly


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

Adieu said:


> Depends what you mean by "Marshall speaker"... celestions? Cabinets? Or what?
> 
> Also Marshall is a UK company and USA prices are usually 1.5 - 2x higher.


Yes, Without promotion the price is very high, I often have to wait for promotions to buy in bulk


----------



## IOSEPHVS

DUY NGUYEN said:


> Yes, correctly


Ah. Guys/gals the OP is referring to Marshall's Bluetooth speakers.


----------



## Adieu

IOSEPHVS said:


> Ah. Guys/gals the OP is referring to Marshall's Bluetooth speakers.



Weird

Why would anyone possibly want those?


----------



## paul-e-mann

DUY NGUYEN said:


> I tried contacting them, but they wanted me to work with a distributor in Asia (I am in Asia). You know that, the price will not be good.
> In the past I used to wait for promotions in the US and purchase them, then I shipped my country. The limit for this is that the amount is not much. I need more.


Youre in Asia? Contract any Chinese factory to make as many as you want for pennies, thats what they do!


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

pedecamp said:


> Youre in Asia? Contract any Chinese factory to make as many as you want for pennies, thats what they do!


The Chinese language is a big hurdle, and I don't know how to find a distributor in China . 
In the Chinese market Marshall has a very high retail price. So I guess after discount price will still be high compared to Marshall's promotions in the US.


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

IOSEPHVS said:


> Ah. Guys/gals the OP is referring to Marshall's Bluetooth speakers.


Yes, Marshall bluetooth speaker.


----------



## paul-e-mann

DUY NGUYEN said:


> The Chinese language is a big hurdle, and I don't know how to find a distributor in China .
> In the Chinese market Marshall has a very high retail price. So I guess after discount price will still be high compared to Marshall's promotions in the US.


Start with aliexpress.com


----------



## Michael Roe

Just contact Marshall directly. Inform them that you are in the USA and you want to buy their products for resale. I would assume they will give you the information on who the US distributor is and probably the contact information.


----------



## MarshallDog

Try Avatar Speakers, he may be able to help!

https://avatarspeakers.com/


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

MarshallDog said:


> Try Avatar Speakers, he may be able to help!
> 
> https://avatarspeakers.com/



Thanks you, i will try.


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

Michael Roe said:


> Just contact Marshall directly. Inform them that you are in the USA and you want to buy their products for resale. I would assume they will give you the information on who the US distributor is and probably the contact information.


i tried, but they want to contact distributor at ASIA


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

pedecamp said:


> Start with aliexpress.com


Famous brands do not wholesales at aliexpress


----------



## paul-e-mann

DUY NGUYEN said:


> Famous brands do not wholesales at aliexpress


No man, do some detective work and talk to some of the retailers, show them a picture of your speaker and tell them youre looking for a manufacturer to make them!


----------



## South Park

So what is the plan when you get all these speakers.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

pedecamp said:


> Start with aliexpress.com


he obviously wants official Marshall speakers, not counterfeit...


----------



## DUY NGUYEN

South Park said:


> So what is the plan when you get all these speakers.


I will distribute it in my country.


----------



## South Park

You might want to check with tone tubby .


----------



## Matthews Guitars

We deal with this kind of Marshall stuff, not bluetooth speakers and headphones.


----------



## Georgiatec

DUY NGUYEN said:


> Yes, correctly


You are in the wrong place. Google Marshall Amplification, Bletchley, United Kingdom and contact them directly. I'm pretty sure they will already have a distribution network in Asia though. They do, after all, have a production facility in Vietnam.


----------

